
NSO Employee Abused Phone Hacking Tech to Target a Love Interest - jbegley
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/bvgwzw/nso-group-employee-abused-pegasus-target-love-interest
======
rbanffy
s/Love Interest/Stalking Victim/g

